# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Fusion3 3D Printers >  Request Help

## sharcnetusa

Hi, this is my first post.  We are currently using an Ultimaker 3D printer. We're trying to create a hand held pendant to control an automated welding machine.  Due to the size limitation of our 3D printer, we have to print the pendant case in (2) pieces.

We would like to print the pendant case as (1) complete assembly. We've been looking at the Fusion3 410 printer. We want to print in carbon fiber to make the pendant as light as possible. Is there anyone here that has this printer that would be willing to work with us to print out a demo case (at our expense) for us so we can evaluate the printer prior to our purchase? 

Any comments pros or cons on this printer is greatly appreciated as well.

If this message is in violation of the forum rules, I sincerely apologize. Thank you.

James

----------


## Fusion3 3D Printers

> Hi, this is my first post. We are currently using an Ultimaker 3D printer. We're trying to create a hand held pendant to control an automated welding machine. Due to the size limitation of our 3D printer, we have to print the pendant case in (2) pieces.
> 
> We would like to print the pendant case as (1) complete assembly. We've been looking at the Fusion3 410 printer. We want to print in carbon fiber to make the pendant as light as possible. Is there anyone here that has this printer that would be willing to work with us to print out a demo case (at our expense) for us so we can evaluate the printer prior to our purchase? 
> 
> James


Hi James;
This is Chip from Fusion3 3D Printers. 
Glad you're considering our F410 for your work - it prints a wide variety of carbon fiber reinforced materials really well. 
As part of our normal sales process, we're happy to print a part for you to evaluate.
Please contact us at sales (at) fusion3design (dot) com to start the process.

----------


## sharcnetusa

Hi Chip,
Thank you for that gracious offer.  We're still tweaking the design, so once we're satisfied with the design, we'll certainly contact sales. Again, thank you very much!

----------

